# Mr. Freeze (Pipe freeze)



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Winter is very early this year as we got permanent winter snow around the 15th of November and freezing temperatures. Usually the snow stays in December. I'm used to having snow in mid October where I grew up but right now it seems like it...

Here's a few pics of pipe tests I'm doing to prepare myself for customers who are going to start calling real soon about frozen pipes or clogged sinks. Realizing if you thaw frozen drain pipes you may have a mess when the ice melts. Gotta add this situation to my waiver.

*This one shows it strained.*











*This one split*

















































*This one from early this summer, guy left the hose on during winter and used the hose bib in the summer and ruined a basement bedroom.*


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Frozen drains are frustating. Other than boil water or use a blow dryer i dont see many options. 
Unless its accesible an can be cut out. 
What do you normally do when removing the frozen section isnt an option ?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

canuck92 said:


> Frozen drains are frustating. Other than boil water or use a blow dryer i dont see many options.
> Unless its accesible an can be cut out.
> What do you normally do when removing the frozen section isnt an option ?



tell them to wait for spring....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> > Frozen drains are frustating. Other than boil water or use a blow dryer i dont see many options.
> ...


We had 5 stories of storm leaders frozen in a parking garage, spring was a month a way....lol i would of liked to be there when that let go


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

canuck92 said:


> Frozen drains are frustating. Other than boil water or use a blow dryer i dont see many options.
> Unless its accesible an can be cut out.
> What do you normally do when removing the frozen section isnt an option ?


I remember last year from what people told me the other plumbing companies would remove the kitchen cabinets, sinks destroy walls and ceilings and use hair dryers for a whole day. Oh my freaking g o d !:vs_OMG:

How wouldn't removing a section be an option, what example can you provide? Ok got it....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

canuck92 said:


> Frozen drains are frustating. Other than boil water or use a blow dryer i dont see many options.
> Unless its accesible an can be cut out.
> What do you normally do when removing the frozen section isnt an option ?


I have a few houses around here where the kitchen line drains into a basement garage. I’ve used the general hotshot or a jetter hooked to the hot side of a laundry.

If possible, never hook a jetter to a heater. Makes for a long day.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I remember last year from what people told me the other plumbing companies would remove the kitchen cabinets, sinks destroy walls and ceilings and use hair dryers for a whole day. Oh my freaking g o d !:vs_OMG:
> 
> How wouldn't removing a section be an option, what example can you provide? Ok got it....



slow time of year and billable hours, most times insurance pays for those repairs..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> slow time of year and billable hours, most times insurance pays for those repairs..


That is a freaking scam way to do business and I believe you. As I'm progressing I'm seeing a lot of shady things.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Well if it was my house i wouldnt be willing to pull cabinets, tile, drywall or flooring etc to cut out frozen drains ... especially if its expensive materials. Id rather just wait for spring and sell the dam house lol


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Tango said:


> That is a freaking scam way to do business and I believe you. As I'm progressing I'm seeing a lot of shady things.


When there's a problem start listing all of the possible solutions. Eliminate the ones that don't work, go with the one that does............... I just had a plumber pull out 3 sensor flush valves temporarily this afternoon and install manual flush valves. The new car dealership absolutely had to have working bathrooms. Whatever it takes......................


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

hellojerry said:


> I was searching for a good answer to this. Too sad couldn't find one


Goodbyejerry


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

There's a trick to frozen drains.. a little patience and use your noggin I've cleared tons without boiling water or hair driers.. frozen pex now that's where it gets tricky.. people dont like thawing machines but always work great for me never had a problem just gotta read instructions..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

How about a frozen fernco?


----------

